# Tyco model trains



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Welcome to tyco model trains the only thing we talk about here are tyco stuff


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Are you also on the Tyco forum?


Tyco Trains


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Tyco....the word still makes me shudder...


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

Dennis461 said:


> Are you also on the Tyco forum?
> 
> 
> Tyco Trains


No I didn't know there was another one that's why I made this one


----------



## Hagan Meinke (May 26, 2020)

The USRA Guy said:


> Tyco....the word still makes me shudder...


Why


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. 

It seems our members are somewhat confused by your post.

Are you saying you would like to begin a discussion thread
about Tyco trains? That would be a welcome addition to the
Forum.

Help us out be telling us about your Tyco interests
and experiences.

Don


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hagan Meinke said:


> Why


Just a joke. For its era, Tyco isn't that bad. Of course, by modern standards, they are toys and collectors items, rather than a serious model railroaders select brand😉


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I had a lot of Tyco stuff...
Back in the day, I regarded them highly.
Sorry, but my regard for them now is little more than 'storage stuffers'.
But that's only because in the intervening decades, my tastes have changed, with the help of the market's growing technology.
I still have a few active Tyco and Varney cars.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I still have some of my old Tyco cars, some last six month purchased ones that are similar. An old Santa Fe chief engine and cars. Parts to two golden eagle diesels. Quite a bit of Tyco track. And two power supplies. 

I have retrofitted all my original cars with new wheels and kadee couplers. These work well enough. I started on the others but got lazy. I have all the necessary items though.

Then I replaced all the couplers on the santa fes items with kadee ... Took a little work. I had to drill out the original pin that held it together and get it all back together with a kadee. I used glue. they seems to work. But I haven't used them yet.

On the golden eagles... I found a Stewart hobbies diesel that's a near perfect fit for the golden shell. So I bought two of these.

(I found someones description of this on the web)

But the Stewart's have problems in the motor to wheel assembly couplings (ball head to cup). It took me awhile to figure it but I contacted Bowser and they directed me to the parts and this is now fixed. I also bought some railing and stuff like that from them... so I got stuff to make living golden eagle.. But what I don't have is a DCC decoder for it.

So that's not finished. In fact my interest waned. It seemed such a great idea after I dug out all my old ho stuff and realized how much I had to get it going again... I even bought LEDs thinking I could add lights. I even figured out which prime mover is close to the fake real diesel it's partially modelled after... Etc etc...

But... I dunno after a bit it seemed pointless. I mean why sink all that time and effort into it when the items being offered today are so much better than any result I might come up with....?

So I set it aside... unfinished. I will probably not let end there but it's not my top ho thing to do at the moment.

And that's my Tyco story for ya!


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I've got a few Tyco items on the roster. Some 40' Hi-Cubes, covered hoppers, and a few flats. The shell of my Model Power GP20 is old Mantua/Tyco tooling albeit with a more modern 8wd chassis . There's a bunch of guys *here* who are wizzes at repairing Tyco locos. 

Though I'm a scrounging, barrel-scraping, cheapskate I've phased most of my Tyco stuff out. Partly, because there isn't much available for my 80's/90's layout. Also because if you're patient, Athearn BB (my ideal balance for detail and durability) and similar stuff can be located for about the same price.

Still, it can be a good source of cheap cars, especially if you're doing late steam through late 60's. Even figuring in the cost of couplers and wheels (not always necessary) it's tough to beat the value of a one buck train car.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think the cars look good going around the layout -- but partially it's a scale issue. From 10 ft I can't tell one thing from another really. Still in the hand the newer stuff looks better.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I love building the old Tyco steam locomotives.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I started with Tyco in the mid 1980's, but none are left.....my tastes got more expensive and detail oriented, and I have moved on......but Tyco sure got a lot of modellers into trains.....


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

As a kid, my favorite car was my Tyco unloading hopper car. I used that as the starting point for designing a layout in the last few years, which i hope to build some day. In the meantime I had to figure out a way to hide the toy-like qualities of the cars and came upon an idea to modify them based on a car that was built as a transition between wood and steel hoppers. The result requires adding drop-sides and rebuilding the center ribs. I also stripped all the grab-irons, ladders, and stirrups and replaced them with metal pieces. And of course Kadee all-metal trucks and couplers. I've collected over 30 of these cars of poorer quality which I don't mind hacking up for this project, plus I also have some saved back of higher quality, representing the 14 different paint styles applied by Tyco and Mantua.










It took a lot of work to get this car rebuilt (and I still have to apply decals) but I'm happy with the results as something pretty unique but still in operating condition. I do love the idea of being able to fill and unload automatically, and will love seeing a whole string of these cars moving their loads some day.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Your post reminded me that there was a poster here some time ago that had Tyco trains, I believe they were Midnight Special. He posted photos of his Tyco layout. I have not seen a post from him in some time.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

@Gramps -- Was that this thread? I think he's got the largest Tyco layout on this forum.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I remember those photos and layout but the one I was thinking about had several Tyco Midnight Special Shark units and I did not see those locos in the photos so I'm not sure if they are the same layouts.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

there is a forum just for tyco trains and slot cars you could google it and find it


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The link is in the second post.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

MichaelE said:


> The link is in the second post.


And another Tyco group in the 10th post.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's the Midnight Special thread :








The "MIDNIGHT SPECIAL" odyssey


Yes, thanks. Not sure how to go about getting them to show up here. I just copy and past the link. I dont use the MTF youtube button.




www.modeltrainforum.com




The actual Tyco loco adventures are in the first few posts and scattered throughout the thread.
I had, and have, some good running Tyco stuff that still gets heavy use on our layout, but we run just about everything, including brass and ancient Walthers stuff.
There is some video in the latest posts.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I liked the part with the flames and smoke, with only a '62 football helmet for protection. Heady times!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, older thread, going to inject a little life into it. The pterodactyl is from the Tyco Jurassic Park set.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ll add my bit of necromancy as well.

I’m planning to assemble a tyco/bachmann/varney/ahm “nostalgia express” train made up of cars owned back when I was knee-biter height. It’ll remain horn-hooked except at the head end, and only run once in a blue moon for sentimental rail fan reasons. Still have a number of them boxed up actually. 
It’ll bestow immortality to one or two people’s spirits. Could maybe call it “the ghost train.”


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Don't forget to post a few pics ! Thanks.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

OilValleyRy said:


> I’ll add my bit of necromancy as well.
> 
> I’m planning to assemble a tyco/bachmann/varney/ahm “nostalgia express” train made up of cars owned back when I was knee-biter height. It’ll remain horn-hooked except at the head end, and only run once in a blue moon for sentimental rail fan reasons. Still have a number of them boxed up actually.
> It’ll bestow immortality to one or two people’s spirits. Could maybe call it “the ghost train.”


You could take a cue from the real world and call it a "Heritage Train." Enjoy the memories.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

It seems my dad has a few that I thought were here. Eg the classic Tyco coil car, and the neat Brach’s covered/convertible covered hopper with operating clamshells. Never understood how that one was supposed to be actuated.

The one’s currently in my possession are the log/pipe load animated dump stake bed car; the crate discharging Burlington Boxcar, and the animated dump Difco car. You can see the crate “kicker” mechanism inside the boxcar. The little guy broke off around 1981 I’d guess. I’ll have to make new logs from stained wood dowel, which was precisely what the originals were.
I won’t be animating them because it would involve the electromagnet specialty track.


















Pretty sure but not 100% certain these were Tyco.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They're Tyco. I had them both as a young boy.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can talk Tyco, as a youth the neighborhood was into slot cars. I bought one of the first Tycos a yellow Mclaren. Fast car for it's time. Here is a crane I bought in the 80's still in the box.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Bankruptcy Blue, Baby! That set is absolutely drool worthy. One of the cool things about Tyco is that stuff keeps turning up that I had no idea existed. Your crane in that road name is one of them. A lot of rivet counters got their start with Tyco. I just never grew out of it!






Modified Bachmann E60 with mainly Tyco hops. 

and


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah it seems Tyco made 46 trillion red atsf cranes, and four rock island cranes. I always liked the rock paint scheme too. “Bankruptcy blue” is one of those terms that will stick with me for life now.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The PT motors in the later years were so bad that I quickly overcame my reticence to pitch them in the trash and install a sturdier Athearn BB mech, while retaining the toyishness of Tyco that I much enjoy. The older MU2 motors were a much stronger motor, but the plastic wheels and traction tires eventually dry up or crack up.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

T Rex and Nudists


Created with Wondershare Filmora




www.youtube.com





A Tyco Tyrannosaurus Rex. I have a fascination for stones and bones, so as the whimsical Armadilloville layout grew...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I run them, complete with horn hook couplers


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Slam Trak!! Ice pic.




A few Tyco pieces in the mix.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

OilValleyRy said:


> It seems my dad has a few that I thought were here. Eg the classic Tyco coil car, and the neat Brach’s covered/convertible covered hopper with operating clamshells. Never understood how that one was supposed to be actuated.
> 
> The one’s currently in my possession are the log/pipe load animated dump stake bed car; the crate discharging Burlington Boxcar, and the animated dump Difco car. You can see the crate “kicker” mechanism inside the boxcar. The little guy broke off around 1981 I’d guess. I’ll have to make new logs from stained wood dowel, which was precisely what the originals were.
> I won’t be animating them because it would involve the electromagnet specialty track.
> ...


All Tyco, except for the Mckeesport Dumper. I'm pretty sure that's a Life LIke I got one in a LL train set as a kid. It was my second set after a TRU set. It came with a little red shed that had a small arm that would tip the gravel into a hopper when you push a lever.

Nice to see this thread coming back. I actually recently came into some old unubuilt Tyco kits. Mostly Steam Locos kits but also a few others and some RTR. I'll have them up for sale soon, but if anyone is interested send me a message.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yep, that’s the one as I recall that red shed & actuator arm.

A funny related memory regarding LL. They had/have those Mainstreet structures. Each one came with all the same details; startled cat, mail box, fire hydrant, etc. The sidewalk bases were meant to form a city block when combined. 
Being 7 or 8 years old, every structure had to have a cat, a mail box, etc. lol As if compulsory. What a funny looking city block in hind sight. 
Still have several, and have cannibalized a few for trash cans etc.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Featuring the Tyco Airport, Strap Hanger duo, T Rex, Gerbers, and I believe the Bazooka Joe reefer is a Tyco.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

PC Expresso. Shot with a Hotwheels Video Racer. Used a chaser locomotive with cam mounted on a flat car.


----------



## Pitt-Trolley (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a bit of Tyco stuff... Including a lot of these trolleys, which I would love to add DCC to but no clues how.













































Shawn


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

To the fellow who wanted to DCC his Tyco trolleys. If you can find a way to separate the ground, it could be done. They only run half reliably at speed, so I doubt performance would be terribly good. The rigid two axle frame also causes many micro cuts in power flow as it travels over any small unevenness, as well. Very nice vintage examples, none the less.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Early starts with Armodilloville. Cheap, shiny, and colorful, what;s not to love?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Somebody broke the mold with that jell-o train.




See what i did there?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

🙀 very punny!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

That blue and yellow Warbonnet F unit is pretty rare, I do believe, particularly in the box.


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a lot of the Tyco box cars that I added body mount couplers and metal wheels so they track nice. The concrete pipe load when airbrushed looks real good. The wood creates when airbrushed makes for a nice load on a flatcar.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

You turned a cheesy kid's toy into a first class model, CambriaArea51. Nice work!!






Toward the end of its existence, Tyco tried to make a go of the Australian market. There were relatively scant pickings in the Australian range; a few maintenance of way cars, a caboose, and not much else. It was a thrill to score this F7 set in New South Wales colors.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

A bit of Tyco in the mix. The Tyco nuclear ore car with glow-the-the-dark load was letter for PRR, which brings to mind the Three Mile Island crisis. As a young head-full-of-mush, it was a great way to meet girls by attending anti-nuclear power plant protests. A bit more enlightened with age, I am amused at my former folly's, and while nuclear power is tricky stuff, it has some very unique advantages, if managed vigilantly.


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Chops said:


> You turned a cheesy kid's toy into a first class model, CambriaArea51. Nice work!!


Thank you.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

From the collection of James Howard, another Tyco enthusiast. Getting the Chatt to run was a sweet victory. Pulled off eBay for a few bucks, it was dead in the water. A drop of lube and cleaning up the wheels and a little break in she now runs like a champ.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

The famous Crossing of the Death ! Very funny.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes! The Crossing of Doom! Now it has a name. More than one train has been fouled there, without trying. All you have to do is not pay attention for a few moments. Call it "poor man's DCC." Running two trains on two circuits that overlap at the diamonds. One has to do more than just let them cruise in a circle. 

I enjoyed the concept so much that on "Henley," my British passion, there are _eight_ diamonds. Plenty of opportunity to foul the gear if not paying close attention. Trains run on a time table and passenger trumps freight. No sprinting to the finish allowed, speed limits must be observed.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Chops said:


> The Crossing of Doom


 Very good choice !


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Are you ready to run this layout ?


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

The Crossing of Doom strikes again !


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

$10 at this week's Albuquerque Train Show


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Chops said:


> View attachment 593255
> 
> 
> $10 at this week's Albuquerque Train Show


That's a gorgeous set! I sold the matching locos a few months ago, but they weren't boxed.

I was sorting through a bunch of club stuff to sell and found some boxed Mantua and early Tyco. Even boxed powered and unpowered wheel sets. Pretty cool to see that kind of thing in it's original condition.


----------



## Opus (Jan 14, 2020)

Here is some of my Tyco


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Here are some repainted Tyco tankers. These are about the only ones Im going to run on a regular basis. I have a Kelloggs and a Morton salt covered hoppers that I relaly like also. Earlier someone mentioned a Jello car, I have that one also. Good news is that I have 17 more new







cars on the way form hobbylinc,


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Nice stuff. Could you post some videos about your layout ? It looks very interesting on the photo.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Christiaη said:


> Nice stuff. Could you post some videos about your layout ? It looks very interesting on the photo.


I second that motion.!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Third.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Are these requests pointed at me?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tigger said:


> Are these requests pointed at me?


Yes, try making a video. Maybe decorate a car or two and have fun.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Oh okay I'll work on it, the track is in its 4th or 5th design change. Right now I'm raising the incline all the way around by 3/4 of an inch to gain a tad more clearance under the bridge. Working on a coal loading station too. Some of the tyco loco's are headlights only. I disconnected the motor wire on 3 of them ( 2 Chattanooga's and a Sante Fe) They light up and look nice on an isolated small section of track. Most of the layout is DCC. Here are a few pictures early on as I stated this project 1 year ago. I'll add more pictures in the next few days. I'll also try a few videos,




























too.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I then add some more wings to the table and put a "rail














yard" inside.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I'll add more pictures soon


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

The Tyco collection above. I did a couple of short videos and downloaded them to the computer. Every time I try to add an attachment here, they disappear from my downloads. I'll work on that.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Todays layout, still have to add some more turnouts here and there. I'm having fun building. I hope the building part never ends. Mountians and tunnels are in the plans. A farm. lighted billboards, you know, fun stuff.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, that looks like it’s going to be fun!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Most of the Tyco cars we be used rarely. UPS just dropped off 17 new cars today. The difference is night and day with Tyco. Still, Tyco has a place in my heart as it got me interested way back when. The new cars are so detailed that its amazing. The Tyco tankers in CSX paint will get new metal wheels and kadee couplers. These trains keep me busy in the colder months.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If I may ask, what brand/brands are the new cars?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, Tyco is an affair of the heart. I swore oaths to not buy any more Tyco that I might attend to my first interest in British HO/OO. And of course I ran across The Three Sisters at the Albuquerque Model Train Show and got them for all of $10. Naturally, I have to have the proper Tyco F unit to pull them with, so another trip to eBay. The Tyco F in B&O came in a chrome scheme, which is very hard to find, and the classic blue and yellow cigar band, which I always like anyways, so that is in the mail.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Nice video. We can see the very dangerous _Crossing of Doom.   _


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Multiple brands, Walthers mainline & trainline, Athearns, Atlas, Intermountian, maybe even a Bachmann etc. In a nut shell, the ones that didn't say "currently unavailable" . There are so many on my "wish list" or "email me when back in stock" I was quite lucky on the last order. None of the new cars needed the wheels changed out to metal ones nor did any of them need the couplers switched out. All were kadee compatible. The box I received yesterday wasn't what I was hoping for, so my cars are still in transit. I'll post some pictures of those as well. So far I probably have 34 new non Tyco cars and they look quite nice. In the previous posts I didn't add the pictures of the 5 or 6 Tyco cabooses' that are in a box somewhere. I dont run them. On another note, I planned on painting some of the other Tyco cars to my liking. ( i.e. Norfolk Southern- Black with horse head decals box car) But once I priced it out, paint, decals with shipping, metal wheels, kadee couplers, etc it wasnt cost effective. A new unit painted/decaled/ with metal wheel & kadee couplers- etc was close to the same money and a lot less work. The detail is so much better also. Late last year I tried to paint a Tyco loco to a CSX white cab-top loco. The 3 colors of paint turned out okay, but I goofed up the decals on the textured side panels and had to re-order them. Once finished, I applied the clear micro decal protective coating and the decals lifted off. At that point I gave up and used the remaining decals on the smooth sided Tyco tanker cars. Bought a new Walthers CSX white cab loco-DC only unit. Just recently I added a Bachmann Chessie System DC to go with it. The Tyco locos that I have are pretty much retired. In DCC I have 3 loco's and my son has 2 steam style loco's.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Here's a picture of my assistant. Chickadee is her name and she will lay down in the center of the table and watch the trains go by for a bit while I work on the layout.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

test video.









20221130 142733 CSX HO train vid


Test video




www.youtube.com


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Works fine ! Thanks.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Tiggr, you are a die hard!!😃👍

So, having the three chromed B&O streamers, had to get the Tyco F. This has the classic, durable, MU2 motor. After a certain year, 1977 is my best guess, the notoriously bad PT motor was the standard. Horrible motor prone to burnout and pinion gear failure. 

Will have to see if the traction tires haven't turned into prunes, chronic issue for old Tyco, though I seem to recall the older, older Tyco had bare brass drive wheels. Fortunately I have some Calumet tires, if I can find them. Those puppies slide right on and work great. Friends don't let friends buy Bull Frog Snot. Should be called something else, closer to Bull Poop Snot. Waste of time and money. 

Tyco did a number of variants of B&O; I am told that they even did a matching chromed B&O F7 (try to find one, hah), but I rather like this classic cigar band paint job, so I'm happy. These are the coaches she will travel with ($10 for the three sisters at the Albuquerque Model Train Show):


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

A little more of the Crossing of Doom. It adds operational interest when one has to pay close attention to not bashing trains together. Typically, no damage occurs, but something can, so its hand on the throttle and eyes forward.

A fellow named Aaron Anderson did the custom painting of a number of things, from a scratch built public safety air raid siren, many of the vehicles, and quite a bit of rolling stock, all of which shifted Armadilloville into a new artistic direction.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

The new cars arrived. 11 Walthers mainline and train line. 5 Bachmann and 1 Accurail. The only one that needed the metal wheels and new couplers upgrade was the Accrail, it also was unassembled. Heres a few of them.

The Canadian Pacific is the Accurail. I'll get the rest posted soon.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Here is the trestle bridge with some added support. Its a Tyco set ( 2 tyco's 1 Lifelike, but there is little difference in them) I hot glued a piece of aluminum flat stock on the bottom at first and it would flex downward when the loco's rode over it. So I added 3/8th aluminum fuel tubing which is easy to shape by hand and made some concrete "footings" from a 2 by 2 and the table saw. Epoxy glued them into the wood and now its nice and sturdy .


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Tyco Customized Graffiti Jello Car. I am not the unknown artist. Came this way off eBay. A favorite.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The Pineapple Express


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

@Tigger -- Looks like you're gonna have a fun layout to work with! I haven't seen anybody mention it yet, but have you been warned about the noise from attaching your track directly to the plywood? Or did you plan to put some cork/foam under it before attaching the track?

You asked about any other ideas for your layout, one thing that stands out to me is how flat most of it is. For example, consider if the outside ring is at the base level, then raise the second ring by 1/4", and each succeeding ring by another 1/4". It wouldn't change things much, but it would give you a gradual slope that would be seen when the trains are passing each other, plus give a small head-start on the overpass track height. And if you put down foam over the whole layout then you could dig into it at random places between the tracks to provide ditches or more elevation relief.

One other thing, you might want to include a run-around track in your yard so you can position the locos on either side of the cars you are moving. Think of the situation where you want to pull a single car from the main yard onto that single spur... Your loco would be trapped behind the car once the car reaches its industry. Add a turnout before and after the five main yard turnouts, but pointing towards the windows, with a connecting track between them... So now you can pull a car out of the yard, drop it on this new track, then the loco can use the alternate path to run around the car, pick it up, and push it onto the single siding.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I plan on a foam roadbed. It's pictured below. I haven't decided on a final layout yet, so it's running on plywood for now. There are plans for tunnels and mountains. So far I've changed the layout 5 or 6 times. Run it for a while and make changes. At one point it had 15 turnouts. Now its down to 8 with plans on 2 to 4 more.









Cork roadbed.


I'm going to use 2"foam board on top of 1/4" plywood, and flex track. Do I need cork roadbed also.




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Well if the layout is still in limbo then you gotta add reverse loops!  Just get rid of all the exercise equipment and you'll have plenty of space for it!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I have about 12 or so Tyco hopper cars that will be in a coal yard and not pulled around much. Mostly just for looks. The cars are empty. Is there a source for coal inserts that look realistic? I bought some Kadee coal inserts and they are too short by about 1 & 3/8th of an inch. I guess I didnt do my research and just hit the "buy it now" button. The Tyco cars are 5 & 5/8th inside length measurement. I know members make their own, but I'd rather just pop a few in, maybe 6 or so. Thanks


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen any, and these days Tyco isn't very popular so I doubt anyone would make any new products that support them.

I would suggest finding someone with a 3D printer and scaling a model that looks appropriate. For instance, this model is for N scale, but 3D printers can size it to the exact dimensions you need (and if you need help with that, just ask about it here). Simply print the form, hit the top with some spray glue, and sprinkle on some ballast/gravel of the appropriate color. There are of course other ways to finish these, but after you do the first one you'll find they are really easy to make (not to mention it only costs about 25 cents in materials).


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Matching coal loads are out there. Depends if you want to go with the cheezy toy look or proto real. I prefer cheezy, myself.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I found someone that will make them for you. Just email them the dimensions. Looked at some You Tube vid's and I may make my own. They really looked quite nice and easy to do. Kind of a toss up at this point. 









Handmade HO scale COAL loads for Athearn/Roundhouse hopper cars 4pk | eBay


Up for sale are our handmade COAL loads for HO hopper cars. These handmade coal loads will fit Roundhouse and Athearn 3 bay hopper cars. Material is carved foam painted with FolkArt Paint, and glued onto a wood base.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

After watching coal making videos for the last half hour, I decided to make my own.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Probably the best solution….trying to chase down the right length ones would be frustrating….


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

A few years ago I made 10 coal loads with my kids for Tyco hoppers. 
Pieces of foam board, some mounds of air dry clay, black craft paint and black sandblasting medium. The results were pretty good and it was a fun project that's almost impossible to screw up.

You can see pictures of the results here:





SOLD 21 Weathered Tyco Hoppers. EZ Mates, Data Only. | Tyco Depot Train Collectors & Model Railroading Forum. US Veteran Owned and Operated


SOLD 21 hoppers with EZ-mate couplers, weathering and data, but no reporting marks or numbers. 10 removeable coal loads also included.




tycodepot.com


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Classical Gas: the notorious Tyco Triple Domes with handrails to nowhere.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Chops said:


>


I like the blue Boxcab, I didn't know Tyco made that.


----------

